
WebCmd: Command line done in AJAX - nickb
http://a-i-studio.com/cmd/cmd.html
======
Readmore
That is cool, I like it. Now just use Web app apis as commands. Google is
grep, gmail is pine, stuff like that. You could finally take the web all the
way back around to the command line. ;)

------
dappelbaum
cool. what's it good for?

